# Chiropractor



## Swill (Sep 10, 2008)

Did a search; didn't see anything.

Would like to get opinions on visiting the chiropractor. I've gotten endorsements and horror stories from people who've never been to see a chiropractor. So, first hand experience is most welcome.

This is why:

I keep hurting my back. Seems like about every six months (as of about 4 years ago) I pull the muscle in my upper back just inside my left shoulder blade. It's always the same side. It stays tight and sidelines me for a week or two as any rotating of my upper back or straight arm lifting (ie farmer's walk or toting a gym bag) or raising my arms over head causes sharp pain. This morning I start warming up, as I always do, with shoulder rotations. After one rotation I felt pain and then the back side of my left arm go numb. It was most prevalent in the back of the shoulder and tricep. Now, that same muscle in my back is aching. The numbness is causing me to think that maybe the issue isn't muscular, but skeletal. Thus, I'm considering going to see a chiropractor.


----------



## BFS Cat (Sep 10, 2008)

Can't recommend chiropractor but Pilates, specifically pilates reformer.  Pilates was designed for rehabilitation.  I always feel better when I have done a reformer work out.  I've gone in when my back was killing me and walked out feeling better.  I think because you are stretching your torso and that helps with the pressure on the spine.  Reformer is by private instruction but most of the moves are the same as Pilates without the machine.   Maybe get a chiropractor now for immediate relief but look into Pilates or even yoga for the long term


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 10, 2008)

Id start with your PCP to see what preliminary testing if any, and/or referral to an orthopod or neurosurgeon is warranted.  Chiropractors scare the living hell out of me.:2c:


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 10, 2008)

Swill:

I have been visiting a chiropractor off and on since I was 16 (took a fall during a wrestling match and sublux'd L4-L5 and Sacro-Illiac joint dysfunction.)  Neither of which are major problems and they have never stopped me from doing anything I want, they are just uncomfortable sometimes.  I see one about 4 or 5 times a year.

All that being said, Chiropractic care isnt for every injury of the back.  There are some conditions a Chiropractor cannot fix/adjust; for these other forms of treatment are needed.  Most physical therapists do spinal manipulation as well so be aware that skipping the Chiro doesnt mean your not gonna be manipulated.  On that note, if you are having recurrent problem there is a reason why and the cause needs to be investigated and a solution to it found.  Many times it is because one muscle group is stronger than its opposing group and is causing an imbalance (ie: chest/back and Quad/Hamstrings being the offender(s) most often).  Some Physical Therapy should help with those issues...

If you decide on a Chiropractor visit be sure Xrays and an assessment are done before manipulation and work out the details about your visit schedule.  There are still some out there who want to see you once a week for the rest of your life more so to pad their wallets than to fix your back issues.

HTH,

Crip


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm clearly not a medical professional and following this post may cause you to die a violent and painful slow death.

Then again, maybe not but the above is one helluva disclaimer.

In my limited "Make up my own PLF with disasterous consequences" experience the chiropractor would be good for short term care but you need to address why your back has the issue to begin with and that's usually from the muscles or some physical situation a chiro can't cure. For that you are looking at some physical therapy.

Good luck.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Chiropractic care has made such a huge difference in my life.  Because I'm tall, I have a tendency to strain my back, both upper and lower, more often than most people.  I get adjusted about once a month.  My kids get adjusted, too.  They have both been injured playing sports and the adjustments have helped them 100% of the time.  

But if you don't get relief, you should see an orthopod to get some xrays and or MRI.  

Chop, have you ever seen a chiropractor?


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 10, 2008)

Ex3 said:


> Chop, have you ever seen a chiropractor?


 Yes..it was worse than having surgery.  On the other hand my motion therapist..yes I said motion therapist..massages and manipulates my knee joint 3-4 times a week along with my work out.  But this was after diagnosis and treatment by my orthopedic surgeon. 
Perhaps I wasnt clear on my earlier post.  Based on my past personal  experiences Id get a diagnosis from the ortho and/or neuro folks before going the chiropractic route.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 10, 2008)

A chiropractor manipulated your knee after surgery?  You need to find a new chiropractor.  An adjustment should NEVER be painful.

I saw my guy after surgery because my alignment was off due to the fact that my new joint caused my gait to be altered significantly.  He didn't go anywhere near my knee and he didn't hurt me.  I felt so much better after he was done.  He incorporates massage and range of motion into the adjustments. 

I guess chiropractors are like doctors; there are always going to be some bad apples, but you should dismiss the entire field because you had one bad experience. :2c:


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 10, 2008)

No..I saw a chiropractor for a back problem before seeing a neurosurgeon..it was NOT a good experience at all. Turned out to have 2 bulging discs and 2 herniated discs.   I did not go to one for my knee.  For that I went to my PCP then he referred me for MRI and orthopedic surgical consult.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> No..I saw a chiropractor for a back problem before seeing a neurosurgeon..it was NOT a good experience at all. Turned out to have 2 bulging discs and 2 herniated discs.   I did not go to one for my knee.  For that I went to my PCP then he referred me for MRI and orthopedic surgical consult.


As I said, I'm sorry you had a bad experience.  I've been seeing a chiropractor for 11 years and he has never once hurt me.  You got a dud, imho.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with Ex.  I confess, I was one of those nurses who thought chiro's were just a step above quacks. THEN, I injured my leg and b/c of the limping/altered gait, I ended up with muscle spasm on one side which pulled my lower back WAAAYYY out of alignment with sciatic impingement. My chiro did full body XR, showed me the pics of how far "crooked" I was.  He was open and honest the whole way about goals and treatment.  
That was several years ago.  I am so glad I went.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 10, 2008)

I do it all.  Chiropractic, massage, physical therapy, ortho, osteo - they all have their uses, strengths and weaknesses.  I was born with a crooked back and I've got a damaged disk in my neck, bum shoulder, bad knees and feet.  

Swill, I'd not restrict myself to just chiropractic.  Or ortho.  Also consider doctors of osteopathy (D.O.) - they are similar to chiropractors.  Try a combination of approaches too. 

Shoulders are tricky things.  And if you're not happy with someone find another in the same field or try other fields.  Let them know if you're working with someone else in another field - if they aren't supportive of a multi-pronged approach, find someone else.

LL


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 10, 2008)

x2 on the Osteopath.  I used a great one in the past that really helped me with my knee.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 10, 2008)

Ex3 said:


> Chiropractic care has made such a huge difference in my life. Because I'm tall, I have a tendency to strain my back, both upper and lower, more often than most people. I get adjusted about once a month. My kids get adjusted, too. They have both been injured playing sports and the adjustments have helped them 100% of the time.
> 
> But if you don't get relief, you should see an orthopod to get some xrays and or MRI.
> 
> Chop, have you ever seen a chiropractor?


 
Yep...but you must go regularly. If you don't like one change


----------



## WillBrink (Sep 18, 2008)

Swill said:


> The numbness is causing me to think that maybe the issue isn't muscular, but skeletal. Thus, I'm considering going to see a chiropractor.



A good chiropractor can be a very helpful addition to treating/preventing back pain. As with any profession, there's a few good ones, and some not so good ones...try and find one via recommendations from either friends who have had good experiences and or via medical professionals who use and or recommend chiropractic care. Get's a thumbs up from me. :)


----------



## pardus (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't been to a Chiropractor.

In NZ we have a profession 'Physiotherapist' I think it's kind of like a physical therapist here, I did one search a while back and could'nt find physiotherapists... anyway.

I suffered from back trouble for years (misdiagnosed from retard MDs  )  I seen a physio off and on for years, I can highly reccemend them.

They do back manipulation/cracking as well but the difference is, they put heat packs on your back, for 15 - 20min then massage the muscle then once your muscle is loose they crack you.

When I asked my physio (All Blacks (NZ's national rubgy team) physio BTW) about chiropractors he said they were good at cracking but because they didnt deal with the muscle the muscles tended to pull your back out of alignment again as it was by then used to being in the injured position.

Now I have been told by someone here in the US that their Chiropractor does the heat pack/massage thing so take this for what its worth. :2c:


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 18, 2008)

My Chiropractor begins with massage.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 18, 2008)

Tidbit: (crip jump in anytime)

The 'pop' from the adjustment is the nitrogen build-up in the joint sac being 'released' back into the bloodstream (caused by everyday stress) to be expelled by the body through normal bodily functions. These are toxins that when released #1 from the joint sac, and #2 from the body make you feel much much better.

A full body deep massage and adjustment will release toxins from your body that, like others have mentioned, relieve stress build-up and will make you a believer in either a chiropracor or a masseuse and will also relieve tension on the affected joints.

:2c:


----------



## pardus (Sep 18, 2008)

My physio had to strap me onto the table with seat belt and twist the living shit out of me to get my back to crack/pop, this normally resulted in swearing and farting from me  
I asked him once how far a spin can be stressed before it breaks, he told me one of his clients had a bad back for years, the physio was having  ahard time getting it back into place, then the client didnt show for an appointment and disapeared for a couple of months, when he showed up again, he said he was on the roof of his two story house, fell off landed on the roof of the garage rolled off that and fell to the ground, broke legs, arms etc... all kinds of shit, completely fucked up.
However he said it popped his back into place and hasn't felt this good for 10 years! lol


----------



## digrar (Sep 19, 2008)

Massage therapy and chiro keep me going, I don't do it regularly, but if things are a bit out of whack, I go off to the massage therapist (got a good one in the family) and then a trip to the chiro, to get two adjustments, a week or so apart.


----------

